# [micro] Marche pas ! (résolu)

## bosozoku

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un casque micro, tout content et tout mais il ne marche pas  :Sad: 

J'ai qu'une prise micro sur ma carte son donc je peux pas me tromper, mais aucun son ne sort, j'ai selectionné mic1 et mic2 avec alsamixer, j'ai tout demuté et monté le son mais ien à faire !!  :Sad:  J'ai une carte son nforce2 intégrée et le son marche très bien mais pas le micro, c'est la première fois que je touche un micro, ya quelque chose de spécial à faire ?

J'ai cherché sur les forums mais j'ai l'impression que personne n'a un problème aussi con que moi...

Merci de votre aide.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Tiens, lis ce topic.

----------

## sireyessire

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens d'acheter un casque micro, tout content et tout mais il ne marche pas 
> 
> J'ai qu'une prise micro sur ma carte son donc je peux pas me tromper, mais aucun son ne sort, j'ai selectionné mic1 et mic2 avec alsamixer, j'ai tout demuté et monté le son mais ien à faire !!  J'ai une carte son nforce2 intégrée et le son marche très bien mais pas le micro, c'est la première fois que je touche un micro, ya quelque chose de spécial à faire ?
> ...

 

non normalement ça marche presque tout seul.

Question con: tu as pas un casque micro super malin qui aurait un interrupteur on/off micro au même niveau de le réglage du volume (genre ce qu'il y a sur le logitec internet blabla)? regarde on sait jamais c'est très con mais ça pourrait expliquer le pourquoi.  :Wink: 

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai une carte nforce2 intégrée et d'après gulivert dans le topic que vous m'avez filer, c'est pas top...

Oui sireyessire, ya bien un interrupteur, j'ai testé dans les deux modes. Et sur windows sur un autre pc, ça marche nikel ! Ah lala je suis désespéré la  :Sad: 

Ya vraiment aucun son ! Comme si yavait pas de micro quoi.

----------

## nuts

tu selectione le micro que tu unmute avec alsamixer, mais faut pas oublier de le selectioner en tant que perif d enregistrement  :Wink: 

tu lance alsamixer tu presses la touche "tab" tu selection mic et tu augmente le volume de capture;)

apres si tu refais tab tu retourne dans la page ou tu regles les volume et la ouy a le micro y a ecris captur en rouge

----------

## bosozoku

Merci mais ya vraiment rien à faire, toujours aucun son qui ne sort.

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dis et effectiment j'ai capture en rouge sur le canal mic dans alsamixer. Avec gnome-sound-recorder, rien ! Que je selectionne mic1 ou mic2 avec alsamixer rien de rien ! Je desespere la  :Sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Si je vous dis que ça marche avec Knoppix  :Smile: 

Apparement il utilise pas les drivers nvidia, le problème est peut être la...

edit : faut quoi comme drivers à la place alors ?  :Confused: 

Je n'ai pu tester qu'avec la commande rec car audacity plantait sur un seg fault, mais je ne retrouve pas cet outil sur gentoo, ça vient de quel paquet ?

----------

## nuts

j utilise le driver intel8x0 de alsa donc pas de pilote proprio de nvidia

----------

## bosozoku

 *nuts wrote:*   

> j utilise le driver intel8x0 de alsa donc pas de pilote proprio de nvidia

 

Bah moi aussi !

```
i810_audio             25064   0

ac97_codec             11916   0  [i810_audio]

soundcore               3428   2  [i810_audio]

```

Voici les modules lances avec knoppix.

ils n'existent plus avec le noyau 2.6 si ? Parce que je les retrouve pas...

----------

## ultrabug

J'ai le meme chipset que toi bosozoku

Ne compile pas les drivers dans le kernel, utilises ceux de alsa-driver en déclarant ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" dans ton make.conf

Ensuite une config de base du alsa.conf fait marcher tout ca direct normalement  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bosozoku

Que ce soit dans le kernel ou non, ça ne change rien normalement. Bon je vais quand même tester car il me le faut ce micro !

J'enleve completement alsa du kernel alors.

----------

## nuts

moi j utilise alsa du kernel, mais en module pas en dur

----------

## bosozoku

Non de diou ! Ca marche ! Genial ! 

J'utilisais alsa en dur dans le noyau, je viens d'installer alsa-driver à la place et ça marche du tonnerre !! 

Merci beaucoup les gars, allez hop vais jouer un peu la  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ultrabug

Un ptit résolu stp  :Smile:  merci

----------

## bosozoku

Désolé de l'oubli.

Bon j'ai lancé skype, parfait. Mais je me rend compte qu'on peut pas utiliser autre chose que skype (pour le son) en même temps  :Sad: 

J'ai pourtant esound de démarré. En fait j'ai testé avec xmms et xine en meme temps par exemple ça marche pas... Ya un problème la ! Avec esd ça devrait être bon non ?

----------

## kopp

zeuh, question bête, mais tu as bien mis le pilote de sortie esound dans les lecteurs, et pas laissé sur alsa ?

----------

## bosozoku

 *kopp wrote:*   

> zeuh, question bête, mais tu as bien mis le pilote de sortie esound dans les lecteurs, et pas laissé sur alsa ?

 

Oui oui enfin pour xmms en tous cas, je ne sais pas comment le faire avec xine.

edit : gaim et xmms ça marche !

----------

## bosozoku

Pas moyen de faire marcher skype (ou teamspeak) avec true combat (un mode de ET), dommage. 

Mais il me semble que gulivert avait trouvé une solution...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Pas moyen de faire marcher skype (ou teamspeak) avec true combat (un mode de ET), dommage. 
> 
> Mais il me semble que gulivert avait trouvé une solution...

 

Normal, ET/TCE veut l'exclu sur la sortie OSS... alors à moins de faire une "esddsp et" qui fait ramer, ya pas de solution à part attendre le nouvel alsa et son mix software natif. (PS: oui, je joue à TCE sous win, je retente ET sous nux dès que j'ai un morph 2.6.12  :Smile: )

----------

## sireyessire

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Normal, ET/TCE veut l'exclu sur la sortie OSS... alors à moins de faire une "esddsp et" qui fait ramer, ya pas de solution à part attendre le nouvel alsa et son mix software natif. (PS: oui, je joue à TCE sous win, je retente ET sous nux dès que j'ai un morph 2.6.12 )

 

il est sorti depuis une semaine au moins le 2.6.12 ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Normal, ET/TCE veut l'exclu sur la sortie OSS... alors à moins de faire une "esddsp et" qui fait ramer, ya pas de solution à part attendre le nouvel alsa et son mix software natif. (PS: oui, je joue à TCE sous win, je retente ET sous nux dès que j'ai un morph 2.6.12 )

 

Marche pas non plus esddsp et ! Je lance xmms puis esddsp et &, bah j'ai pas de son sur ET  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Normal, ET/TCE veut l'exclu sur la sortie OSS... alors à moins de faire une "esddsp et" qui fait ramer, ya pas de solution à part attendre le nouvel alsa et son mix software natif. (PS: oui, je joue à TCE sous win, je retente ET sous nux dès que j'ai un morph 2.6.12 ) 
> 
> il est sorti depuis une semaine au moins le 2.6.12 ...

 

Merci pour la "nouvelle neuve de tête de ligne"...  :Rolling Eyes:  On peut même dire que çà fait 1 mois que ya un morph sources sur un 2.6.12, si on va par là.

Blague à part, je parle d'une vraie release morph, avec sa belle ebuild toute propre et son label "stable" tout étincellant.

@bosozoku: euh, je viens de tester ma soluce (avec artsdsp pour moi), et en effet, çà ne marche pas/plus. Désolé pour ce faux espoir, j'aurais juré y être arrivé pourtant...

----------

